# Anthony proves he's got game



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1688703,00.html




> Nuggets newcomer Carmelo Anthony didn't act like a rookie before his first NBA game, and didn't play like one during it.
> Anthony began his Nuggets career in veteran fashion, scoring a team-high 19 points Thursday night in a 113-100 preseason-opening victory over the Phoenix Suns at the Pepsi Center.
> 
> The third pick in this year's draft made 6-of-15 shots, hit two 3-pointers and converted all five free-throw attempts while recording three assists in 29 minutes.


--------------
Great start to his career, with 19 pts in a victory over Suns. 
Box Score


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I thought that Chris Marcus Retired?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> I thought that Chris Marcus Retired?



You have to have a career first to retire...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

but with all of his injuries in college I thought that I heard that he had to retire.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone see this game know why Dre had so many turnovers?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

oh i dont know...perhaps because

ITS PRESEASON???


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> oh i dont know...perhaps because
> ITS PRESEASON???


No, I am looking for causality not some random comment from a spazz




To make it real simple so you don't misunderstand me again:

How well did miller run the offense, were the turnovers due to bad pass by him, bad catches by others, or some people not knowing their roles, making the offense less fluid.

Now, I know even you aren't silly enough to think that the answer to all those questions is ITS PRESEASON???

But if you think that ITS PRESEASON??? is the answer to the questions by all means STICK TO YOU ORIGINAL ANSWER!!!!!111!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I am looking for causality not some random comment from a spazz


you're the spazz. spazz. king spazz of spazzmania. president spazz of the united spazz of america. if there was a spazz pageant you would get the title of miss spazz with a sash and crown and stuff. 




> To make it real simple so you don't misunderstand me again:
> 
> How well did miller run the offense


well.



> were the turnovers due to bad pass by him


yes



> bad catches by others
> 
> 
> > sometimes.
> ...


possibly.



> Now, I know even you aren't silly enough to think that the answer to all those questions is ITS PRESEASON???


yes.




> But if you think that ITS PRESEASON??? is the answer to the questions by all means STICK TO YOU ORIGINAL ANSWER!!!!!111!!


yes.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=231011021

Very nice second game: 19 points (9-15 FG), 11 boards, 3 assists and a steal in just 28 minutes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Two straight wins over the Suns. While this is only the preseason, if the Nuggets play the Suns this well during the regular season, many people would be shocked. It would be as if the Nuggets somehow have their number. And big ups to Melo.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah and its not like the suns played scrubs all game. in fact we put in our scrubs at the end and they made the game actually close. we were up double digits the whole way.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> oh i dont know...perhaps because
> 
> ITS PRESEASON???


Or the fact Kiki made a big mistake signing this guy. Why do all these fans shrug off the fact he couldn't do **** in LA last year and is one of the big factors that a talented team like that failed. His numbers will go up, but after a few seasons you'll all realize he can't take a team anywhere.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A Raving idiot named NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> you're the spazz. spazz. king spazz of spazzmania. president spazz of the united spazz of america. if there was a spazz pageant you would get the title of miss spazz with a sash and crown and stuff.
> ...



You have a very " special" sense of humor I didn't know about!You're also a very silly guy I'll give you that. 

Your intelligent in-depth analysis belies your post quality ranking.




> Or the fact Kiki made a big mistake signing this guy. Why do all these fans shrug off the fact he couldn't do **** in LA last year and is one of the big factors that a talented team like that failed. His numbers will go up, but after a few seasons you'll all realize he can't take a team anywhere.



I don't know why you and others want the blame of L.A.'s awful season to solely rest upon his shoulders. The only thing he did wrong in clipperland was try to play Team ball. Dre isn't a take your team to the top type of player, he is a consistent and good pointguard, who distributes first and passes second, and loves to run on the break. After a few seasons, I think you'll realize that with Anthony Nene and Skita he is just what this team needs.


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> I don't know why you and others want the blame of L.A.'s awful season to solely rest upon his shoulders. The only thing he did wrong in clipperland was try to play Team ball. Dre isn't a take your team to the top type of player, he is a consistent and good pointguard, who distributes first and passes second, and loves to run on the break. After a few seasons, I think you'll realize that with Anthony Nene and Skita he is just what this team needs.



I'm not saying Andre Miller was the only reason the Clips failed last season, but he is definitely one of the reasons. There was so much talent on that team and the offense didn't click. Selfishness was one of the factors, but the PG should still be held accountable. 

And sure, Miller is definitely an improvemnet over the likes of Whitney, Harrington, and Shammond Williams. But Kiki made a huge blunder bypassing Gilbert Arenas to get Miller. Miller is a decent point but he will never be the difference that Arenas will prove to be in Washington. Kiki will be kicking himself for passing up Arenas.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> Or the fact Kiki made a big mistake signing this guy. Why do all these fans shrug off the fact he couldn't do **** in LA last year and is one of the big factors that a talented team like that failed. His numbers will go up, but after a few seasons you'll all realize he can't take a team anywhere.


because he did do **** in cleveland. la wasnt his fault.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do me a favor and dont turn on your computer anymore. thanks.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

Instead of responding with some goofy face. Try to actually say something construtive. You seem too concerned with trying to make fun of the poster and yet you never have any substance to back up your position. My previous post was sound and I invite you to try to pick it apart. Just try.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> Instead of responding with some goofy face. Try to actually say something construtive. You seem too concerned with trying to make fun of the poster and yet you never have any substance to back up your position. My previous post was sound and I invite you to try to pick it apart. Just try.


i will do that when the poster deserves respect. until then i laugh. 

i cant wait til CBF_Departs.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> do me a favor and dont turn on your computer anymore. thanks.


You're as funny as you are intelligent, 100+ votes can't be wrong!

I'd be more than willing to do you that favor friend. But first you must do me one:

Launch yourself out the first second story window you come across.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're as funny as you are intelligent, 100+ votes can't be wrong!
> ...


please dont try to copy me. you are bad at it and you look foolish. 

just pathetic. :no: 

dont post anymore. this is for your own good.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> please dont try to copy me. you are bad at it and you look foolish.
> ...



You are so unoriginal it's the only thing that isn't funny about you, seriously bud you wonder why I am the only to respond to you?

As for looking foolilsh who's the one with the negative votes who people openly wish was banned from the boards? 

Right, but hey keep it coming people like you are a dime a dozen, keep hoping those high school one liners save you in the face of fact.

I am done playing puppet with you for tonight but I'll come back and toy with you tomorrow get some rest and think of how you can make yourself look even sillier on these boards by posting nothing but really poor attempts at sarcasm, and agreeing with others on issues you know nothing about.

Seriously do it, I like pulling your strings.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why do some of you let Nugzfan get to you. That is how he posts and when he has a real point to make he does it. People get sucked into getting angry with him and I don't understand it. He doesn't care if you get mad, it's like he gets stronger from it. Just don't respond to his posts and he will stop. :grinning: 

Oh yeah Nugzfan. Insult me as much as you like.  :laugh: But not to hard because I get sad too.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Why do some of you let Nugzfan get to you. That is how he posts and when he has a real point to make he does it. People get sucked into getting angry with him and I don't understand it. He doesn't care if you get mad, it's like he gets stronger from it. Just don't respond to his posts and he will stop. :grinning:
> 
> Oh yeah Nugzfan. Insult me as much as you like.  :laugh: But not to hard because I get sad too.



I am from New York as such I have learned to have fun with kids like these, they abound on the net, and have no real substance to them. Not only that but he is one unfunny clown.

He's not getting to anyone here, we are just having fun with him, I should forward you some of the PM's I have about bets people take on making this kid do stuff.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Just an article talking about how Melo holds a grudge against the Pistons: http://www.detnews.com/2003/pistons/0310/19/d01-301607.htm


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Melo seems overally arrogant to me in the limited things I have seen him in. I hope his first season is a humbling experience for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Melo has game man, who cares if hes arrogant, great players are arrogant (see michael jordan, bill russell, larry bird.....)


----------

